# yak kat ??



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

I own a boat and I respect the ocean and I know my experience level so for the next 5 years I would not venture out into the big blue. The bays and rivers yes. Now seeing these small kayaks and those big breakers gives me the badd feeling of being capsized. I have had the pleasure of going to Boracay Island in the Philippines this year and ALL of there boats are built like kats (I don't know the terminology) but all have a narrow center hull and have 2 pontoons (usually bamboo) on either side. Makes a rough chop feel like nothing. We went sailing on maybe an 18' sailboat rigged like this. We were riding on the connectors from the hull to the pontoons and it was a blast. 

My question is how come (or do they) make kayaks like this with left and right pontoons? They don't have to be very heavy and would do a world of good for stability in rougher waters.


----------



## lynnpier06 (Jun 3, 2006)

i believe theyre called outriggers


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

That might be true but I always associate the term outriggers with the outriggers used for trolling. They may share the same terminology but I am not sure. Do they make yaks like this around here?


----------



## notso (Jul 18, 2005)

Alot of people make some form of outriggers for their yaks. I personally haven't seen the need but I paddle the biggest barge on the H20 (Malibu x-factor). The latest hype has been about a new boat from Hobie that is exactly like what you are thinking about. You can read about it here...
http://kfs.infopop.cc/eve/forums/a/tpc/f/5086057385/m/4521048242


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

What you sailed was probably a Hobie cat (catamaran). I owned one years ago before it got stolen/lost while it was tied up at Chicks... man I miss them days! 

Anyways, I have seen alot of making outriggers (pontoons) for there kayaks with PVC and floats (trap, anchor floats). I am sure you can find plenty of ideas online.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Thanks for the info guys. 

I know the sailboat is definitely not a hobie BECAUSE they make there own boats over there. It is a very different world. They were in the process of making a 28' sailboat when I was there. The Philippines is a place kind of set back in time ... like the 1960's. You do everything yourself (labor is cheap but so is your salary). You make do with whatever you have hence the bamboo is a great resource. Its amazing ... people do not fish there. Rods and reels cost ALOT of money. A penn 525mag is more than a months salary there. But then again food is cheap (usually)


----------



## fishingrod (May 3, 2004)

Check these out.

http://www.kiwikayak.com/angler.htm

http://www.hobiecat.com/adventure-island/models_adventure_island.html


----------



## glen721 (Jul 25, 2004)

Scotty makes what they call kayak stabilizers which are basically pontoons that go on each side of the kayak. 

http://www.scottypaddlesports.com/pages/stabilizer.html

And what Cygnus is talking about is not a Hobie Cat. They're called Paraws. They're basically sailboats with outriggers on both sides. Some are small 

Here's a pic of smaller paraws on a beach....
http://community.webshots.com/photo/549391596/2156666480072934857SsnkeS#


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Thats it. I was going to post my pic but its 4 meg and I have not shrunk it down yet. They are very nice sailing vessels. I would feel more comfotable in a yak that had stabilizers going out in the surf.


----------



## oOMPHOo (Dec 14, 2005)

slomo kayaks offer this as an option to their yaks.

http://www.slomoboats.com/Options.html


----------



## johnnyleo11 (Dec 17, 2003)

Only problem I see with the outriggers is getting your line tangled up in it if you had a fish on the other end. And the more you paddle, the more you'll know how to keep your balance.


----------



## Caught Myself (Sep 14, 2004)

The problem with the scotty stabilizers shown is that it's way too far forward. It WILL interfere with the paddle, tangle with your line and cause breakoffs and slow the yak down. It should be farther aft, way behind the seat like the Tribalance if you insist on having stabilizers. They can call the Slo-mo a kayak all they want too, but it's a CANOE. Should paddle like a barge.


----------



## Wheatland_Whilly (Jul 17, 2005)

*Hobie*

makes a set that will fit most yaks and are adjustable in terms of height. They sell for 149.00
and are inflatable. Those and the Scotty's can be mounted aft of the seat. I dont know if the Scottys are height adjustable though. 
I would think handling a fish around them would be similar to working a fish around a swim platform on the stern of a boat..its all in where the rod tip is...or not

Wheat


----------

